# firmware para routers   - Finalizado -

## ppkombo61

Hola a todos:

Mi pregunta no esta relacionada directamente con Gentoo. Es mas bien contrastar la opinion de posibles usuarios que usen las mismas herramientas.

Mas por aburrimiento mas que por otra cosa me he juntado con varios routers para hacer pruebas sobre que firmware les puedo instalar.

Tengo un linksys wrt54gl, una fonera simpl, un l-link WF-2402D y un par de ellos mas.

Con lo que he leido alguno de ellos (por supuesto el linksys) soporta openwrt, dd-wrt, gargoyle y tomato.

No he tenido mucho tiempo de leer toda la documentacion sobre cada firmware.

Me gustaria que algun usuario con experiencia propia me aconsejase sobre las ventajas e inconvenientes de usar uno u otro.

Lo que pretendo es instalar un cliente bittorrent y alguna aplicacion mas.

Con openwrt lo puedo hacer, pero tras instalar el firmware en el linksys se ha quedado muerto dos veces y he tenido que rescatarlo haciendo haciendo un pin short 15&16. Afortunadamente funciono.

No se hay mas firmwares que puedan ser compatibles.

¿Alguno basado en gentoo?

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by ppkombo61 on Sat Aug 18, 2012 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Yo siempre que puedo uso OpenWrt y si el modelo no es compatible TomatoUSB o alguno de sus mod.

Salu2.

PD: En caso de brick mira: http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/generic.debrick

----------

## agdg

openwrt no tiene interface web de configuración, todo se hace desde la consola lo cual es un coñazo y obviamente requiere de una curva de aprendizaje acusada.

Con dd-wrt puedes trabajar desde consola o el interfaz web. El interfaz web es completísimo, algo desordenado, pero con 'opciones para aburrir'.

En cuanto a diferencias en rendimiento, lo desconozco pero imagino que serán similares.

Los otros dos no los he probado.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> openwrt no tiene interface web de configuración, todo se hace desde la consola lo cual es un coñazo y obviamente requiere de una curva de aprendizaje acusada.

 

La verdad que yo es lo que uso normalmente, la consola. Pero OpenWrt si que tiene interfaz web hoy en día LuCI, la versión anterior kamikaze, si no recuerdo mal, no tenia por defecto si la querías tenias que instalarla y anteriormente X-Wrt.

http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/webinterface.overview

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo un linksys wrt54gl, una fonera simpl, un l-link WF-2402D y un par de ellos mas. 

 

Si entre esos dos más se encuentra un Livebox de Orange, puedes probar con http://www.dbzoo.com/livebox/livebox

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por las sugerencias.

He probado tomatoraf y es el que mas me ha convencido por la rapidez y estabilidad.

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Has conseguido instalar el cliente bittorrent? ¿En qué router?

El tema de reciclar un viejo router como servidor de bajo consumo es bastante interesante. Explicanos un poco lo que has hecho  :Wink: 

----------

## ppkombo61

Hola.

La verdad es como no tenia ni idea del tema he metido la pata varias veces.

De los routers que tengo solo me es compatible el linksys gwrt54gl.

Este esta muy bien ya que le puedes instalar tomato, openwrt, dd-wrt y mil cosas mas. Pero no tiene entrada usb. Con lo cual aunque instale el cliente bittorrent no puedo guardar nada por falta de espacio. Lo podria hacer en una carpeta compartida, pero para eso uso el pc directamente.

Tengo otro de telefonica, un Home Station ADB P.DG A4001N1, pero le instale una imagen de prueba de openwrt y se quedo muerto (este tiene entrada usb).

Asi que poco puedo contarte por ahora.

Si decirte que el router necesita una entrada usb para conectar una llave o un disco.

Si consigo revivir el de telefonica y hacerlo funcionar lo comentare.

Un saludo.

----------

## pcmaster

Si el router no tiene entrada USB, pero consigues instalarle el cliente p2p, puedes hacer que descargue a un directorio de red, que no tiene por que ser un PC, puede ser un disco duro con conexión ethernet.

----------

